# Bully sticks and bad breath



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Has anyone else had this problem??? Every time I give Gucci her bully stick, her breath smells like she's been eating her poop (again), which she hasn't done in a while. It just smells bad. I got the "low odor" bully sticks, so THEY don't smell horrible...but her breath does.


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

:sweatdrop:

lol same here. I just got a hold of coulpe bully sticks for Ein, and they were low-odor types. He loves to chew them..(he is teething badly) but it leaves his breath really really really stinky!!!
I plan on throwing out the remaining, and instead, will keep giving him the dental chew(light yellow type, raw-hide) instead. Ein gives me lots of kisses and it really has stirred me away from him.. which is terrible!

they have those breath-chew things that you can give to them for fresh scent, but I doubt that will "mask" the powerful bully stick smell:blink:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Have never used those. i use the dental chew rawhide-but as it get"s wet and gummy-i cut that part off.*

*I Dont Let Yogi Ever Eat it--Just Chew Chew Chew**

*I was told it swell's in their little tummy/scared me.*

*Everything that can go wrong with these babies scares me. *
Yogi at 5mo


----------

